# Ed caused by trt



## ectomite (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi, I need help bad from anyone with experience but I just started trt 3 months back. And had zero problems with ed now I can't get it up at all been like this for 3 weeks. This happened before when I used to run cycles. My estrogen is high normal I don't think that is the issue. I'm on hcg but a low dose at 250ui a week I heard hcg could possibly help with this issue but a higher dose. Or could this be prolactin or cortisol related I'm stumped. There is no information anywhere about this cause it's so rare guys get ed on trt caused by trt they usually get cured of ed from trt treatment this sucks cause I feel alot better now on trt but if I can't get erections I'm going to have to stop treatment and deal with all the symptoms of low t again I can't live with a non function ing penis just to feel better with more energy not worth it to me what a let down if anyone has any knowledge on this I would greatly appreciate the help on this.


----------



## CJ (Jun 6, 2021)

What's your TRT dose?

What's your blood look like?


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2021)

If I had to guess your e2 is too high. Get bloodwork. Only way to know.


----------



## creekrat (Jun 6, 2021)

Can you quantify "High Normal" with a number?  I agree with Jin


----------



## snake (Jun 6, 2021)

I'm also going to say it because its that important; Blood Work. If that's in line, something is going on then between your ears.

And you will be posting an intro shortly in our New Members Section?


----------



## diesel707 (Jun 6, 2021)

Bloodwork will tell you all you need to know


----------



## Gadawg (Jun 6, 2021)

Also, **** hcg


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2021)

Do you have actual ED, or are you having libido issues? These are very different things.

If it's the latter (libido issues), and you really are only on a TRT dose (i.e. <= 200mg... ideally <= 150mg), with no other anabolics/AI/other medications then you need blood work and should include E2 ultrasensitive, SHBG, DHEA + DHEA Sulfate, pregnenolone, cortisol, prolactin, PSA, vitamin D, etc. There is a lot more to libido than just estradiol and testosterone. 

DHEA and pregnenolone in particular can start to run low on exogenous testosterone, but this is typically dose dependent, and it seems unlikely to happen at TRT dosage levels... assuming it's a "real" TRT dosage amount.

I recommend everyone supplement DHEA and pregnenolone regardless if they are experiencing issues; they have many more benefits other than libido. 50mg DHEA and 10mg pregnenolone daily should be enough to keep those hormones towards the top of the reference range.

But again, and I stress this heavily... go get bloodwork. No one here is going to be able to guess and provide potential solutions without any actual data to work off of.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 6, 2021)

Bloodwork never lies!!
Cialis!!!!


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 6, 2021)

ED means different things to different people (start with a blood test - that will tell much of the story) .. Sendo touched on it above ... separated libido (desire to have sex) from erection issues (inability to get an erection).

I would add the mental component as well ... are you masturbating without difficulty ... if so its is not ED in the typical sense ... if this situation is happening only with a partner .. try eliminating all masturbation (especially to porn) for 90 days .. this will massively increase libido with partners ....


----------



## ectomite (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks for the replies alot of information to take in basicly I have loss of sensation down there and inability to get it up even when trying to masterbate it might get up for a bit but goes right back down. I even took 100mg of Viagra the other day did absolutely nothing. I would say I have desire for sex but not as high as when I started yet it's lower now also this happens with my girlfriend and it's embarrassing to say the least. I don't know how to post pics on here but I will type out my bloodwork also I'm on 200mg test cup per week with 1 mg of astrazole and 250ui hcg. Bloods are free test 280.5 it's high ref range 46.0 to 224.0 PG/ml.  Estradiol 35 ref range they only have 39pg/ml as the top out of range no low out of range number psa 0.5 looks like out of range would be 4.0ng/ml.  Total test is 1292 it is also high ref range 250-1100 ng/dl. They are dropping my dose to 180 next week to lower the out of range free and total test. There are a few other things on here like hemocrit, hct, hemoglobin, hgb, not sure if I should include those sorry for the long post I just don't know how to take pics yet on here. I appreciate the responces very informative I'm having a tough time with this would like to figure it out. I don't want to drop treatment and go back to feeling like I did before.


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2021)

Were you having these sexual issues when those bloods were pulled?


----------



## ectomite (Jun 6, 2021)

Ya I was having them during these bloods.


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2021)

ectomite said:


> Ya I was having them during these bloods.



On a scale of 1-10 how worried are you about this issue?

Are you prone to anxiety?

Based on your bloodwork, I don’t have an answer. If we cannot identify a physical or chemical/hormonal issue then the next step
is to look at the psyche IMO.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 6, 2021)

I mean I'm worried about it I take Xanax so I have zero anxiety. This defenitly can't be mental I was fine before trt this only happens when I take test I did notice when I up my anti estrogen meds when I was on cycle before it did help eleviate some of the ed but not all the way I'm wondering since my starting point was 20 on estrogen now it's 35 maybe I should manipulate it back down to 20 and see if that helps if so I'm on to something. I do understand what your saying mental defenitly could effect things I'm just pretty positive that's not the case here. Like I say I'm on Xanax lol, nothing worries me anymore Like before. Just trying to figure this out.


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2021)

ectomite said:


> I mean I'm worried about it I take Xanax so I have zero anxiety. This defenitly can't be mental I was fine before trt this only happens when I take test I did notice when I up my anti estrogen meds when I was on cycle before it did help eleviate some of the ed but not all the way I'm wondering since my starting point was 20 on estrogen now it's 35 maybe I should manipulate it back down to 20 and see if that helps if so I'm on to something. I do understand what your saying mental defenitly could effect things I'm just pretty positive that's not the case here. Like I say I'm on Xanax lol, nothing worries me anymore Like before. Just trying to figure this out.



I agree that it’s not anxiety if you’re already taking Xanax. I’m at a loss. What you suggested is worth a try IMO. Typically that small of an e2 elevation would have zero sides but everybody is different. 

Unless somebody smarter can advise you then I think that’s a reasonable next step!


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Jun 7, 2021)

Gadawg said:


> Also, **** hcg



Curious why you say this? I haven't heard anything negative about it.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 7, 2021)

Your right that small of a increase you would think would not cause any issues but it has worked somewhat before upping my anti estrogen meds maybe I'm extra sensitive I don't know but like you said it's worth a try. I'm going to update this thread though in case another guy has this issue it might help them solve the issue faster if it's none of the obvious.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 7, 2021)

Oh, I wasn't saying hcg caused this I was saying it could possibly fix it if I increase the dose from my research some guys it does help if they are having ed problems on trt to use hcg I'm just using a low dose right now I'm going to see if upping the dose will help the ed. Think I'm going to try lowering my estrogen more 1st then up the hcg if that does not work unless anyone else has any ideas I could try.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Do you have actual ED, or are you having libido issues? These are very different things.
> 
> If it's the latter (libido issues), and you really are only on a TRT dose (i.e. <= 200mg... ideally <= 150mg), with no other anabolics/AI/other medications then you need blood work and should include E2 ultrasensitive, SHBG, DHEA + DHEA Sulfate, pregnenolone, cortisol, prolactin, PSA, vitamin D, etc. There is a lot more to libido than just estradiol and testosterone.
> 
> ...



Good advice I will get a blood test on all these markers I'm interested now on what they look like any other markers I should add?


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2021)

ectomite said:


> Good advice I will get a blood test on all these markers I'm interested now on what they look like any other markers I should add?



Responding before I take my vacation from the forum.

The only other thing I can think of would be thyroid. Not just TSH, but free T3,  Total T4, reverse thyroid profiles, etc. I'd be interested see C-reactive protein... but only out of curiosity, and not necessarily directly to help identify source of ED or libido issues. But I'm far more interested to see all the other things I listed my previous post, as they have more of a direct relationship.

For example; ever heard of deca dick or tren dick? That's where the desire is there, but the equipment isn't working. This happens because nandrolone antagonizes the progestin receptor, and causes elevated prolactin levels.

Similarly, if cortisol is out of control then this can also cause ED. Cortisol is a stress hormone, but it doesnt necessarily have to be external or environmental stress. The body could have systemic inflammation, and that is triggering cortisol release. If cortisol was was confirmed as high, then I would say perhaps you need to get a C-reactive protein, and maybe some other inflammatory tests. But I wouldn't get these follow up tests immediately... because they cost money and you may not even need them.

I could go down the list, but I won't do that now. I only gave the two examples to show that there are relationships, and that I'm not making random suggestions to waste your money. Now if you can't afford a those items, the let me know and I'll tell you which ones I think are absolutely critical.

The numbers you provided honestly look pretty good. However if you think your E2 is too high for you, and your doctor wants to lower your total test... then you could do both of those things without lowering your dose and be able to eliminate the AI at the same time. All you need to do is take 28.5mg of test every day.

This will result in lower total test, and also lower aromatization to estrogen. If you go this route, then I recommend injecting subcutaneously and not intramuscular. I personally don't like pinning my muscles every day.. but sub-q daily isn't so bad to me.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2021)

If you also want to use HCG to try to kick start it, then that's not a horrible idea. It will actually stimulate your body to produce more DHEA and pregnenolone, in addition to providing more LH to stimulate the testes. 

For the purpose of trying to improve ED or libido, then I'd recommend 1000iu taken EOD for 3 weeks. Not exactly a cheap protocol, but it seems to work for hormonal related ED... except ED caused by nandrolone in my experience.


----------



## MrBafner (Jun 7, 2021)

You could just use Cavernject .. gives about 90% stiffness for a while until you sort out the other stuff.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Responding before I take my vacation from the forum.
> 
> The only other thing I can think of would be thyroid. Not just TSH, but free T3,  Total T4, reverse thyroid profiles, etc. I'd be interested see C-reactive protein... but only out of curiosity, and not necessarily directly to help identify source of ED or libido issues. But I'm far more interested to see all the other things I listed my previous post, as they have more of a direct relationship.
> 
> ...



Thanks for responding back you are obviously very knowledgeable I appreciate the help I did not think the bloods would be very expensive if you could definitely witch ones would be critical to my situation I would need checked? I am strapped somewhat on cash right now I also think I'm going to just try the hcg and not mess with lowering my dose or estrogen right now.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> If you also want to use HCG to try to kick start it, then that's not a horrible idea. It will actually stimulate your body to produce more DHEA and pregnenolone, in addition to providing more LH to stimulate the testes.
> 
> For the purpose of trying to improve ED or libido, then I'd recommend 1000iu taken EOD for 3 weeks. Not exactly a cheap protocol, but it seems to work for hormonal related ED... except ED caused by nandrolone in my experience.


 could I just supliment with dhea and pregnalone and get the same effect as the hcg would give me then? That's interesting would be alot cheaper and easier.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 7, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> You could just use Cavernject .. gives about 90% stiffness for a while until you sort out the other stuff.



What is cavernject? never heard of it but willing to try it like you said till I sort this out again thank you guys for the responses in helping me sort this out.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2021)

ectomite said:


> Thanks for responding back you are obviously very knowledgeable I appreciate the help I did not think the bloods would be very expensive if you could definitely witch ones would be critical to my situation I would need checked? I am strapped somewhat on cash right now I also think I'm going to just try the hcg and not mess with lowering my dose or estrogen right now.



Sure, let me think about which ones I'd focus on, and see what privatemdlabs offers, and I'll reply later today.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2021)

ectomite said:


> could I just supliment with dhea and pregnalone and get the same effect as the hcg would give me then? That's interesting would be alot cheaper and easier.



You could, but it would take a lot longer. They also aren't something you can mega dose to get faster results, these particular results don't work that way. 

I doubt DHEA and pregnenolone are your issue I'd you're only on a TRT dose, so don't buy any supplements yet... save that cash for now.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2021)

ectomite said:


> What is cavernject? never heard of it but willing to try it like you said till I sort this out again thank you guys for the responses in helping me sort this out.



It's used to treat impotence/ED... https://www.rxlist.com/caverject-drug.htm

You can also try PT-141. It's a peptide, doesn't require a prescription... generally costs about $50 USD for a 10mg vial. It works through a completely different mechanism than vasodilators or PDE5 inhibitors.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> You could, but it would take a lot longer. They also aren't something you can mega dose to get faster results, these particular results don't work that way.
> 
> I doubt DHEA and pregnenolone are your issue I'd you're only on a TRT dose, so don't buy any supplements yet... save that cash for now.



I see thanks for the advice I will wait then on that.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> It's used to treat impotence/ED
> 
> You can also try PT-141. It's a peptide, doesn't require a prescription... generally costs about $50 USD for a 10mg vial. It works through a completely different mechanism than vasodilators or PDE5 inhibitors.



Oh, okay I have some cialis daily and Viagra I used to use when I ran cycles I tried 100mg of Viagra again and it seemed to help the problem. I know it's just masking the problem for now but seems to work.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2021)

ectomite said:


> Oh, okay I have some cialis daily and Viagra I used to use when I ran cycles I tried 100mg of Viagra again and it seemed to help the problem. I know it's just masking the problem for now but seems to work.


Oh okay, because earlier you said 100mg of Viagra didn't work for you... but maybe I misunderstood that post.

Today is hectic at work. I'll get back with you on the test information.

Also, I know you said that you didn't have this problem prior to TRT... but Xanax has been linked to ED in some cases. Just because you didn't have the issue before doesn't mean that it isn't effecting you now. Only pointing that out to make you aware that it is a variable in the equation, and could make sorting out the issue kind of a PITA. 

Just keep in the back of your head that if nothing else works, then you may need to drop the Xanax for a while as an experiment, and see if that helps improve things. No need to do it now... but always keep that in the back of your head.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 7, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Oh okay, because earlier you said 100mg of Viagra didn't work for you... but maybe I misunderstood that post.
> 
> Today is hectic at work. I'll get back with you on the test information.
> 
> ...



Okay, thanks I appreciate the help and your right I did say earlier it didn't help but when I tried it again it did so I don't know what the deal with that was I'm just glad it worked. And ya I did have ed issues when I started the Xanax but it resolved over time where I had zero issues now. I don't take it like I'm supposed to I could go months without taking it or take it everyday for a month just depends but I haven't had any issues with ed since that first time I used it. I haven't used it but maybe 3 times last month but I could take it out of the equation for awhile that's no big deal.


----------



## Send0 (Jun 7, 2021)

ectomite said:


> Okay, thanks I appreciate the help and your right I did say earlier it didn't help but when I tried it again it did so I don't know what the deal with that was I'm just glad it worked. And ya I did have ed issues when I started the Xanax but it resolved over time where I had zero issues now. I don't take it like I'm supposed to I could go months without taking it or take it everyday for a month just depends but I haven't had any issues with ed since that first time I used it. I haven't used it but maybe 3 times last month but I could take it out of the equation for awhile that's no big deal.


Don't change anything for now. I only mentioned it so that you don't completely dismiss it as being a potential cause of the issue.


----------



## MrBafner (Jun 8, 2021)

Is becoming popular in the adult industry .. works pretty well, too much and you'll have a pain in your dick for a while. Can last a fair while even after you ajactulate .. other times, just as normal and goes down after you lose your load.
Point is .. doesn't matter what you're on, or problem you may have .. it works pretty good. Might be a solution until you do find what's going on.
Viagra and Cialus aren't effective for many men .. I can munch on them like lollies and have no effect at all. Whereas a good shot of test does the job nicely.
But if Viagra works for you .. stick with it, is a lot cheaper than Cavernject.
During cycles when I have a combination of low test and libido I use Cavernject pen - 20ml with a 29guage into the base of the dick.


----------



## MrBafner (Jun 8, 2021)

"You can also try PT-141. It's a peptide, doesn't require a prescription... generally costs about $50 USD for a 10mg vial. It works through a completely different mechanism than vasodilators or PDE5 inhibitors."

Never heard of PT-141 before, definately going to have a look. Getting older is terrible, these things go on a decline for so many reasons


----------



## nimrod69 (Jun 8, 2021)

Sicwun88 said:


> Cialis!!!!


........this !


----------



## ectomite (Jun 8, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> Is becoming popular in the adult industry .. works pretty well, too much and you'll have a pain in your dick for a while. Can last a fair while even after you ajactulate .. other times, just as normal and goes down after you lose your load.
> Point is .. doesn't matter what you're on, or problem you may have .. it works pretty good. Might be a solution until you do find what's going on.
> Viagra and Cialus aren't effective for many men .. I can munch on them like lollies and have no effect at all. Whereas a good shot of test does the job nicely.
> But if Viagra works for you .. stick with it, is a lot cheaper than Cavernject.
> During cycles when I have a combination of low test and libido I use Cavernject pen - 20ml with a 29guage into the base of the dick.



Stuff sounds like the Holy grail I will definitely keep it in mind if my other ed drugs don't perform.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 8, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> "You can also try PT-141. It's a peptide, doesn't require a prescription... generally costs about $50 USD for a 10mg vial. It works through a completely different mechanism than vasodilators or PDE5 inhibitors."
> 
> Never heard of PT-141 before, definately going to have a look. Getting older is terrible, these things go on a decline for so many reasons



Thanks ya never heard of that either thought we only had cialis and Viagra glad there is more options.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 8, 2021)

nimrod69 said:


> ........this !



Lol, ya I'm going to utilize my Viagra and daily cialis for right now still I would like to figure the root cause of this out.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 8, 2021)

ectomite said:


> Good advice I will get a blood test on all these markers I'm interested now on what they look like any other markers I should add?



Mate, have a look at the Male hormone tests from PrivateMD. Many of the Bros here use 'em for their bloodwork.

For $180US ye can get:

Complete Blood Count / CBC (includes Differential and Platelets): WBC, RBC, Hemoglobin, Hematocrit, MCV, MCH, MCHC, RDW, Platelet Count, MPV and Differential (Absolute and Percent - Neutrophils, Lymphocytes, Monocytes, Eosinophils, and Basophils)
Comprehensive Metabolic Profile ( includes eGFR ): Albumin, Albumin/Globulin Ratio (calculated), Alkaline Phosphatase, ALT, AST, BUN/Creatinine Ratio (calculated), Calcium, Carbon Dioxide, Chloride, Creatinine with GFR Estimated, Globulin (calculated), Glucose, Potassium, Sodium, Total Bilirubin, Total Protein, Urea Nitrogen
Estradiol, Ultrasensitive, LC/MS/MS
Insulin-Like Growth Factor I (IGF-I, LC/MS)
Lipid Profile: Cholesterol, total; high-density lipoprotein (HDL) cholesterol; low-density lipoprotein (LDL) cholesterol (calculated); triglycerides; Non-HDL Cholesterol (calculated)
Prostate-Specific Antigen (PSA)
Testosterone, Free and Total, LC/MS/MS (
This testosterone test will also provide Total Testosterone results when the value is >1500 but <10,000.)
Thyroid Profile w/ TSH: T3 Uptake; T4 (Thyroxine), Total; Free T4 Index (T7); Thyroid-Stimulating Hormone (TSH)


----------



## snake (Jun 8, 2021)

ectomite said:


> What is cavernject? never heard of it but willing to try it like you said till I sort this out again thank you guys for the responses in helping me sort this out.



I wouldn't try this on my own, see a Dr. before trying this.



Send0 said:


> It's used to treat impotence/ED... https://www.rxlist.com/caverject-drug.htm
> 
> You can also try PT-141. It's a peptide, doesn't require a prescription... generally costs about $50 USD for a 10mg vial. It works through a completely different mechanism than vasodilators or PDE5 inhibitors.


This is a better idea. It's not going to do anything for desire but does work. It has its own time schedule; ballpark- 4-5hr after injection but you'll know when she hits.


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 9, 2021)

Jin said:


> If I had to guess your e2 is too high. Get bloodwork. Only way to know.



this ^^ 
thought I was having ED for the past few years. Was letting my E sit at about 65-75 cause I had zero issues 
Increased adex and got my Estrogen down to 30 and the ED was gone.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 10, 2021)

NbleSavage said:


> Mate, have a look at the Male hormone tests from male-hormone-testing.php"]PrivateMD[/URL]. Many of the Bros here use 'em for their bloodwork.
> 
> For $180US ye can get:
> 
> ...



Oh, wow thanks that's alot for just $180. I will definitely get one done with these guys hopefully I come up with something related to my issues I'm having.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 10, 2021)

Texan69 said:


> this ^^
> thought I was having ED for the past few years. Was letting my E sit at about 65-75 cause I had zero issues
> Increased adex and got my Estrogen down to 30 and the ED was gone.



Interesting mine seems to get better when I lower mine that was on cycle. But now I'm on trt it only climbed to 35 from 20 Doesent seem like I should be having issues. I was thinking of dropping it down to 20 and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 10, 2021)

snake said:


> I wouldn't try this on my own, see a Dr. before trying this.
> 
> 
> This is a better idea. It's not going to do anything for desire but does work. It has its own time schedule; ballpark- 4-5hr after injection but you'll know when she hits.



Cialis is working good for me now I'm going to stick with it alot cheaper also.


----------



## ectomite (Jun 11, 2021)

Alrite a little update I upped the hcg from 250iu to 500iu today and all function came back but the effects only lasted 3hrs maybe. I'm wondering if it needs to build up in my systems longer. This is crazy for sure this issue. Also my libido went way up during this 3hr window.


----------

